# All Ur Frontcourt Is Belong to Germany?



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> The Dallas Mavericks are in advanced negotiations to sign free-agent center Chris Kaman, according to sources close to the process.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Mavs are on the verge of finalizing a deal to team Kaman with close friend Dirk Nowitzki, his teammate on the German national team in the 2008 Olympics.
> 
> Specific details of the contract were not immediately known, but the Mavericks have been scouring the league to make a free-agent score after their failed bid to sign All-Star guard Deron Williams.


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/8157870/sources-dallas-mavericks-verge-signing-free-agent-chris-kaman

You're telling me it's actually ok to actually sign players in free agency?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Supposedly a 1-year, 8 Million dollar deal


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

He'll play hard, that's for sure.


----------

